# I want the best wax for White



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

If anyone has any recommendations for a good wax for White cars, i would appreciate their input?

Any photo's would be good.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi dakmaster, a mate of mine uses this on his ibis white a5, and highly recommend,s it

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/dodo ... astic.aspx


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Swissvax do a wax specifically for white cars mate


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

davelincs said:


> Hi dakmaster, a mate of mine uses this on his ibis white a5, and highly recommend,s it
> 
> http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/dodo ... astic.aspx


Thanks mate, not seen this one yet.


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

KIFOO said:


> Swissvax do a wax specifically for white cars mate


Cheers Kifoo, i've been reading good things about the Swissvax Glacier.


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

P21S, beautiful on light cars


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Chemical Guys do one called Lava, luminous glow infusion. It's specially for white cars. Three things I love about it. The smell, it's very easy to apply and the best bit, it's orange so you can see where you've waxed. Really nice wax


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

After much research, i've decided to go down the sealent route and will be going for Auto Finesse ToughCoat.
Looks like it's a great product, easy on/easy off and reasonably priced


----------



## Krystal-K (Jan 19, 2013)

Have you considered Werkstatt Acrylic Sealant. It works excellent with white and silver coloured cars and really gives that hard to achieve depth of shine. This is what it looks like ......The two photos ive attached are from a freelander that was done with nothing but Werkstatt on the paintwork 'Prime', 'Jet' & 'Glos'

and if you are still drawn towards a wax then you could apply the Swissvax Glacier or one of the Dodo Juice colour charged waxes such as Light Fantastic or Diamond White on top for added protection/gloss......


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening, you won't go wrong with Tough Coat or 
Acrylic Jett. Prep with clay then Prime will give amazing
results on light colours, I use TC on Silver...


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Swissvax Glacier.... Period.

Easy on easy off, extremely high carnauba content, adds absolutely fantastic depth to the shine.

Steal at only £99.00 per pot!!!!!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi im and autoglym and swissvax detailer and i recommend swissvax glacia or if u can afford it best of show leaves an amazing shine and protection! autoglym hd wax is good on a budget aswell if you want some can get you discount on it


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

You know this colour specific wax that you guys recommend, how does the wax know what colour the car is?
You know that white car that you intend to wax, is it lacquered? lacquer is a transparent coating isnt it?

Utter b**loxl


----------



## JD-tt (Feb 3, 2013)

Zaino Z2 is awesome on white, buy some ZFX as well so you can do multiple layers in one go.

Zaino is a sealant, basically synthetic wax, so lasts a lot longer and is easier to apply. To get the best results make sure you do the correct prep

Wash car (2 bucket method)
Clay it
Polish it
Apply sealant (more layers the better)
Finish with quick detailing spray


----------

